# Official RMR Bulls vs Phoenix 7/21



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

lol, I'm bringing back the official threads folks! what a blast from the past. Hopefully this will keep all info on this game in the same place. I'm sure this will make several people happy.
 

With a day off between Friday's game and today, the team has had a full day to practice and work out the kinks. And those kinks reside on both the offensive and defensive end. The big news... JWIll is slated to make his official debut for the Bulls. And all eyes will be on JWill. I can't wait. Craw traveled to Seattle yesterday to attend his sister's wedding, but will be returning in time for today's game.

Meyers mentioned that on the offensive end, he's giving his players the freedom to do their own thing. This hands-off approach will continue to reveal the inexperience of JC, Chandler, and Curry, but it's exactly what they need to go through in order to gain experience. He mentioned this freedom will be restricted during the regular season when the full roster is present. This is their time to shine. Make it happen baby Bulls!!


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm wondering what the lineup will be, like if they will put Hassell at SF and Craw at SG. I'm not even sure Jay is gonna start, and if he does he'll probably play limited minutes.... I hope Baxter makes the team. We need a bruiser down low. I can't wait til Halloween!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*game time*

is the game 3 cst?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The game with Phoenix should be a good test. First of all, this is the second summer league Phoenix has taken part in. Secondly, they have a very talented roster. We may get an indication as to how much TC and EC haveimproved as Phoenix will have Tsakilidis, Amare Stoudamire and Voskuhl at 4 and 5. Good competition there. Also, they have explosive scorers in Casey Jacobson and Joe Johnson on the wings. Milt Palacio has been a steady pg during his time in the NBA, a decent test for JWill and JC. Can't wait to hear SUS's report.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

The game is listed at 4 pm on the Rocky Mountain Revue site which I assume is Rocky Mountain Daily Savings Time which would be 5 pm Central Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

This is my guest who will be in the starting line up for today's game.

C: Curry
PF: Chandler
SF: Hassel
SG: JC
PG: Jay

So I think it is possible they will start like this today game against the Suns.......Damn to bad this game isn't on tv its a Sunday comon ESPN put us on TV its Sunday dammit! arrrrrggggggg


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*ITS nearly 7:00PM....CST*

Has NO ONE heard ANYTHING about the score?????:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Are they going to update the scores on a Sunday night?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> Are they going to update the scores on a Sunday night?


I'm sure Settin Up Shop will post something tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> 
> 
> I'm sure Settin Up Shop will post something tonight.


Somebody get that dudes cell-phone number...

I'll pay the bill.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I've got to logoff for a while, but the Bulls website says:



> at 5:00 p.m. CT.


So they're nearly over if not over. Just keep hittin that reload button at http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/2002rmr_schedule.html and it should pop up soon.


Peace.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Bulls lose by 9?? 81-72. Oh well. I sure didn't think we would lose to PHX.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Bulls lose by 9?? 81-72. Oh well. I sure didn't think we would lose to PHX.


ABull, where did you find that out? I don't see a final score on either proexposure or the Jazz site.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

It is referenced on this page.

http://www.nba.com/jazz/


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Bulls lose by 9?? 81-72. Oh well. I sure didn't think we would lose to PHX.


I was hoping for the Bulls to go undefeated through the league.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

D*mn. WHat about the BOX??

I need the scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It's all JWill's fault! 

He's gonna be a bust!

Trade him!

 

 

(that was sarcasm)

it'll be interesting to see the stats, of course, but please, it's only the summer league.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/recaps_day3.html 

SALT LAKE CITY -- The Phoenix Suns, led by Milt Palacio's 20 points, overcame a 16-point deficit in the first half to spoil Jay Williams' Chicago debut, by defeating the Bulls 81-72 in day three at the Rocky Mountain Revue on the Campus of Salt Lake Community College. 

Williams, seeing his first action for the Bulls, got off to a fantastic start by scoring four points and assisting on two other baskets to lead Chicago to a quick 8-1 lead. Phoenix clawed there way back into the game after Williams was pulled out of the game, but after a few minutes rest, the top pick out of Duke led the team to a hefty 31-17 first quarter lead. 

Jamaal Crawford continued the hot shooting for the Bulls, scoring five second quarter points to give him 12 in the first half. The Suns got strong first half effort from veteran center Jake Tsakalidis. The third-year pro collected eight points to lead the team. However, Chicago continued to control the tempo and went into the locker room with a 50-36 half time lead. 

Phoenix came out on fire in the third quarter, led by the outside shooting of Milt Palacio and a few mental breakdowns by Chicago. A technical foul by coach Pete Myers and a flagrant foul by Dalibor Bagaric gave Phoenix a big boost toward the end of the period. The Suns took a 61-60 lead on a ferocious wrap-around dunk by Amare Stoudemire. Palacio scored ten points for Phoenix in the quarter. 

The teams kept it close to start off the final quarter. Phoenix used strong inside play by Stoudemire and Tsakalidis to creep ahead of the Bulls. Chicago responded by losing their cool. A technical foul by Tyson Chandler with just over two minutes helped take the wind out of the Bulls' sails. Steady ball control and several chances at the free throw line sealed the deal for Phoenix. 

Stoudemire scored 19 for Phoenix, as well as pulling down eight rebounds. Eddy Curry tallied 18 points for Chicago, and Williams ended the game with 11 points and two assists. 

Chicago will face the Portland Blazers on Monday, July 22 at 6 p.m. The Suns have a day off and return to action on Tuesday, July 23 against the Dallas Mavericks at 8 p.m. 

-----------------

Curry 18 and they didn't say. Which is probably how Curry's stats will be listed for a while. 
JWill 11 and 2? Just 2 assists? Maybe he is a 6'1" SG?

I'm concerned about TC's tech though. I doubt the starters where in the game a lot in the 2nd half though. 50point 1st half. then 25-10 in the 3rd followed by only 12 more points in the 4th? No. I don't think so.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

LOL Mike, I was just on Real GM and there's widespread panic amongst the 12 year old posters over there. Sounds like the Bulls really controlled the first half as they were up by double figures most of the way.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The Krakken *
> D*mn. WHat about the BOX??
> 
> I need the scores.


:laugh: Isn't it classic? Here we all sit, waiting for settinUpShop to report. I can see I am not the only one dying for for new data, new anything. Go bulls


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

look up maestro...


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

whooooooooooo hooooooooooooo
SettingupShop is online.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Isn't it classic? Here we all sit, waiting for settinUpShop to report. I can see I am not the only one dying for for new data, new anything. Go bulls


Yeah, my GF thinks I hav a problem.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> look up maestro...



 Yea, I was writing while you were posting thanks for the info.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So we're starting two shooting guards...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> So we're starting two shooting guards...


Patience my friend.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> So we're starting two shooting guards...


Geez GB, one summer league for JWill and you're making that declaration already? Did you get to see the game somehow?


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> So we're starting two shooting guards...


I know you didn't say that starting 2 shooting guards is a bad thing, GB- but I remember that we went 141-23 over a two-season span while starting 2 shooting guards alongside a SF who led the team in assists, so maybe that's a good thing...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Play-by-play review*

OKay folks, here it is. The settinUpShop report coming straight to ya.

The article listed above is a good primer. I'll bring you the details.

Here are my game notes:

Bulls vs Suns:

Starting five:
JWill
JCraw
Hassell
Chandler
Curry

Quarters are 10 min. each

1st Quarter:
- First two baskets off break, Bulls running ball well.
- JWill and JC sharing point duties with both of them trading off bringing ball up court.
- Chandler quick 3 fouls, one offensive illegal screen set for JWill, two on the defensive end. Visibly upset with calls. Meyers talking to refs on side line.
- Chandler out, Bags in Curry moved to 4.
- Curry 3 quick fouls, technical for arguing
- Curry hit nice mid range 
- Baxter in for Curry
- JWill JC showing support for one another on court between plays, happy coexistance
- Hassell baseline J
- JWill moving with ball a speed above everyone else on court, does a good job getting people out of position as they chase his dribble, frees up bigmen down low, leads to easy basket. Kids got mad handles.
Score: Suns 11 Bulls 14
- JWill out for Norm Rich
- Baxter on Amare, Solid defensive job
- Bags holding own, solid D
- Norm stupid TO, took eye off of pass, ball out of bounds
- Coach Meyers lots of talking from sideline to players and refs
- Hassell rebound off miss, putback reverse is good. How'd he do it!?
- JC sweet crossover, drive to the hole, floater - all net
- Hassell draws charge on Amare
- JC left alone at top, easy 3
- Sun Time Out
Craw/Norm/Bags/Baxter/Hassell
- steal off break JC-NOrm, norm soars and flushes it down. (crowd out of their seats)
- JWill open in corner, steps back behind 3line, swish!
- Sun's Joe Johnson playing point forward bringing ball up against Hassell. Joe up to this point moving without ball on Offense, not getting much with Hassell crowding him.
- JWill in for JC
- pick and roll between JWill and Baxter, Baxter draws non-shooting foul
- JWill open outside - swish!

2nd Quarter
JWill/JC/NOrm/Baxter/Bags (Curry + Chan sit with 3 fouls)
- Observation: JC/JWill complementary players look good on court together
- Hassell reverse in traffic, how'd he get it off?!
- NOrm running floor, pass to bags leads to TO. Bags to blame.
- JWIll steal, break, pull-up J short
- Lonny's got shows impressive handle, nice cross over to get to rim
- Curry in for Bags
- JC 3 - swish!
- Chan for Baxter
- JWIll to chandler to curry - dunk! great ball movement, chandler shows good vision
- Running triangle for first time - NOT WORKING
- Curry not getting ball in post - BOO
- Norm on break - charging foul - should have passed earlier
Time Out Suns
Suns 27 Bulls 39
- JWill sitting on bench in between assistant coaches.
- Meyers has yet to sit down
Hassell/Curry/Norm/JC/Chandler
- Chandler always looking to help on D
- Curry strong post move, baby hook good!
- Curry strong move from high post bulling way in, lay-in good!
- Chandler foul(4) weak call by Ref
- Baxter in for Chan
- Curry quick move down low. He's elusive, draws foul from Burgess
- 1 of 2, Amare comes in
- Curry missed Alley-oop feed from Hassell. I must shake my head.
- Norm TO, bad - steal made by Joe Johnson who looks good. very quick
- JC pull-up on slow break - swish
- Bags hard foul on Jacobsen on break
- Lonny with the put-back
- Lonney with another put-back
- Block by lindon Johnson on last possesion (end of half)
Suns 36 Bulls 50

JC 12 first half points, JWill 8
Team 60% from field
Graves nice warm-up shooter, hits 7 straight shots

3rd Quarter
JWILL/Chan/Hassell/Curry/JC
- in huddle they cheer: "1, 2, 3, D-Fense"
- nice dish from JWIll to Chan TO, Chan not looking
- Chandler TO to JWill this time, bad pass
- Observation: Lots of Triangle being run, visible confusion
- 2 off ball fouls, one on Curry, one on Hassell - now everyone is complaining (and for good reason - refs flat out suck)
- Bags in for Curry
- JC/JWill miss consecutive J's
- Technical on someone from the Suns, JC shoots free-throw and misses
- Pick screen JC to Bags, dunk! hanging on rim leads to technical.
:upset: 
- Hassell fighting on D to hold Joe Johnson down, doing a good job. Hassell has shown a lot of intensity on the floor up to this point.
- Palacio looking good running the point for the Suns
- JWill disgusted with his own play, only 4 points thus far in the quarter...
5:34 remaining; score: Suns 42 - Bulls 54
Tech on Pete Meyers
- 5th personal on Tyson as Amare makes move, debateable call.
- Curry in for Chan, Bags at 5 spot.
- JWill hits J
- Amare nice move, hits the J
- Amare guarding Curry
- Hardfoul given by Bags, technical foul called
- Baxter in for Bags
- running triangle
- JWill takes it to the hole, kids quick
- JWill misses 3
20 sec time-out by Chi
33.7 Seconds left; Score: Suns 59 Bulls 60
(Note: my notes you will notice are kind of sketchy in the second half. Bulls offense wasn't there in 3rd quarter, and the Suns just kept chippin away. Amare established himself down low and showed some freak athleticism.)
- Amare backs in on Baxter, spins around and looks to be lunging towards the basket out of control, and then boom! just like that he bounced up and slamed home a reverse. Crowd went wild.)
- JWill misses shot on other end.
- Amare strong move, bumped from all sides, pauses, rises, gets hit, juggles ball, somehow manages to bank it in, and 1.

Suns 61- BUlls 60

4th Quarter
Bax/Norm/Curry/Hassell/JWill
- JWill sick cross-over wows crowd, accomplishes nothing
- Norm running break - charging foul... again :upset: 
- nice half-court pass on break from Hassell to Baxter - dunk
- Casey Jacobsen getting to line off of his drives, not showing his outside shot
- JC in for JWILL
- Chan for Curry
- Hassell backing all the way down on his man, goes-up draws help D - passes to Baxter, easy 2
- JC coast-to-Coast, floater finish - swish!
- Shumpert for Hassell
- Curry for Baxter
- JWIll and Hassell for Rich and Shumpert
- Amare sweet move on curry. kids quick!
- Hassell good vision pass to Curry, easy 2
- team cold from outside. JC misses open 3 on slow break
- Chandler on Amare, Amare strong move to basket, whistle blows - another questionable call, and Chandler looses it. Slams ball down on floor. Technical foul. Bulls clearly loosing it.
- Steal by JC, feed to Jay - he misses open shot badly
- lots of turnovers, passes being made too easily anticipated
- JWill's game clearly in process of adjusting to NBA competition. what was confidence in first half, is now frustration in second - all in all, a performance far from dominant
- SUns run out clock
Score 81 - Bulls 72


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the report settinUpShop. The final outcome is not a major concern to me. The main thing is the learning process.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

You got that right Songcycle. I really felt like I was watching the same Chandler and Curry from last years RMR games today. Chandler never got a chance to play, and had reason to be upset. Coaching job by Meyers is clearly disruptive because he does so much talking to his players during the flow of action. I wish he'd sit down and shut up for at least a minute. Very exciting watching JWIll play for the first time. HIs shot simply left him in the second half. That's true of JC in the second half as well. I don't understand what happened, I think it was the triangle. You could tell everyone was thinking about where to go, and what to do, and it left their ball movement stale. I'd really like to see Bags burried on our bench. He's good for coming in a fouling the heck out of people, but he's just so damn clumbsy. His moves are good, but he doesn't gather his balance and barings together enough to make easy enough shots. Amare is something else. He really embarrased Curry on the offensive end on a couple of possessions. Just too quick. And then chandler came in and it looked to be a good match-up with Chandler matching Amare's speed but the wistle blew and Chandler was done for the game. JC is not a Rim-rocker, but his floater is a thing of beauty. He had it going today. One thing I noticed is that Jay really puts some zip on his passes, where as JC's are kind-of weak. One only has to look at each player's arms to understand why. I think JC needs to continue to get bigger, especially if he's to play the 2.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

How was Stoudemire's defense?


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

so shop in otherwords bulls lost b/c refs blew calls on tc and ec and they didnt play as aggressive or as many min as they should have b/c of the fouls? and sounds like bags still doing same old crap w/ tech fouls and hard fouls and norm didnt do good,huh? you said jwill had okay game but what you saw,does it look like bullsfans will be happy w/him, and are you still excited abt him(potential)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Please tell me they didn't have a female officiating tonight.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Well thank you for posting... Can't say I'm too pleased with what you had to say...

So basically whenever we try the triangle things go to hell? I hope JW and JC just freaking run all out then - if we're fast breaking we can't run it.

Lets see almost every writer said we should scrap the triangle, so did Jordan, Pippen, PJ, Floyd and our play the last few years.
I wonder if JK is finally willing to let it go. Just run an abridged version w/ lots of screen and rolls etc. It's one thing to get 1 or 2 young guys to learn it but we don't have 1 single player who knows it perfectly yet. Coaches who barely know it trying to teach kids who obviously don't know it will get us nowhere.

Am I wrong but I thought I read somewhere that players don't foul out. If not why were they yanking players in and out. I guess to simulate reg games, but if they truly felt the calls were bogus then why not just let them play?

I hope JW steps up and fills the leadership role we obviously need. I hope it's not one of those things where he can only lead by his play. 

And setinupshop,

Was JWill composed throughout? Easily rattled? Did he become more passive as the game went on and things werent going well for him?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> How was Stoudemire's defense?


Nothing sticks out in my mind. i dont think he had any blocks, although he should be a shot-blocker of the Eddie Griffin mold given some time. He fronted Curry on one occasion and that was the wrong thing to do. Easy dunk for Curry. His intensity was all on the offensive end. I thought it was a pretty good display of a HS baller mentality.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> Please tell me they didn't have a female officiating tonight.


lol!! it was! one woman, and two men. same squad as in the first game, only it was the two guys f-in up the whole game. i thought she did a good job, and she looked good doin it too.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

The mere fact that this was Jay Williams first semi organized game as a Bull, is enough to let you know its a part of learning and not written in stone. It takes an absolute minimum of a half NBA season for new teammates to learn about each other, let alone 19 and 20 year old kids.


----------



## HoosyerDaddy55 (Jul 21, 2002)

Interesting, so it looks like Bagaric is his same ol' clueless self. Hard fouls, dumb thinking. Man!!! Who were the Bulls players that did the best? Or that were the most noticable.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> Interesting, so it looks like Bagaric is his same ol' clueless self. Hard fouls, dumb thinking. Man!!! Who were the Bulls players that did the best? Or that were the most noticable.


This is why spamming other boards for new members is not a good idea.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

ya you think Krause would get the hint - 1st half no triangle we kick butt 2nd half triangle we get our butts kicked royally by a bunch of scrubs, not to mention what an actual nba team would do. If we run the triange alot during the season . . . be prepared for the worst, it will be the death of our team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So aside from the fact that everyone looked like **** in the second half when they ran the triangle, it sounds like JWill and JC coexisted pretty well?

Aside from being a meaningless game, that actually sticks out in my mind as being pretty important.

Will Crawford's defense be good enough to let them start the season like that, or, with Rose in the lineup (not exactly a defensive threat), will they need to start Hassell?


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *7thwatch *
> ya you think Krause would get the hint - 1st half no triangle we kick butt 2nd half triangle we get our butts kicked royally by a bunch of scrubs, not to mention what an actual nba team would do. If we run the triange alot during the season . . . be prepared for the worst, it will be the death of our team.


This is why spamming other boards for new members is not a good idea.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Great work sUS, thanks for the report.

I have to think the Triangle is going to run a lot smoother with Jalen initiating it as opposed to a rookie and a guy with less than 2000 NBA minutes under his belt.


----------



## HoosyerDaddy55 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> 
> 
> This is why spamming other boards for new members is not a good idea.


What was the problem with my comment? Hating on Bagaric for his play? Or is it that I asked who he thought played the best? 

Quite sorry that I asked a question.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> 
> 
> This is why spamming other boards for new members is not a good idea.


Not to disrupt this thread too much, but someone keeps giving this link in the Real GM chatroom. Unless you guys want to have the 12 year old element here that has taken over at the other board, please quit giving this link.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Well thank you for posting... Can't say I'm too pleased with what you had to say...
> 
> So basically whenever we try the triangle things go to hell? I hope JW and JC just freaking run all out then - if we're fast breaking we can't run it.
> ...


JWill fits the leadership role with ease. He's vocal, and he's sensitive to what other players are feeling - today that was mostly just frustration. JWill will never back down. Never, never, never. That much is clear. He's a warrior, and I'm glad he's on our team. that said, he's going to need to learn NBA spacing. I like him on our team, and I like JC too, but both players need to continue to get better. With this squad our 2 spot is week. I think Hassell must have played nearly the entire game. And he did a stand-up job on Joe Johnson. I kind of feel for the Bulls. They really tried to play agressive D and the refs just took them out of their game.

I don't know if players foul out or not. I was under the impression that they did. Chandler didn't come back in after getting his 6th foul.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> What was the problem with my comment? Hating on Bagaric for his play? Or is it that I asked who he thought played the best?
> ...


Making major judgements on what amounts to a glorified scrimmage that doesn't even mean as much as a meaningless exhibition game is seriously over judging things.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> What was the problem with my comment? Hating on Bagaric for his play? Or is it that I asked who he thought played the best?
> ...


Welcome aboard. Consistently post well and everyone will love you!


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *settinUpShop *
> 
> 
> I don't know if players foul out or not. I was under the impression that they did. Chandler didn't come back in after getting his 6th foul.


In the Boston Summer League, players don't foul out, but on their 7th foul and on, the other team gets one free throw, kind of like a technical foul. I think all the summer leagues use this same rule.


----------



## HoosyerDaddy55 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> 
> 
> Making major judgements on what amounts to a glorified scrimmage that doesn't even mean as much as a meaningless exhibition game is seriously over judging things.


It's a summer league. The point is to make judgments on the players. It's a player's chance to show how good he is. Krause is there to see how his players do. He probably was disappointed with the way Bagaric played. Especially when you did as bad as Bagaric did last year. He is still doing the same ol' things.... hard fouls, ignorant moves. You have got to question his fundamental knowledge. I guess you can't criticize play on this board.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> 
> 
> Not to disrupt this thread too much, but someone keeps giving this link in the Real GM chatroom. Unless you guys want to have the 12 year old element here that has taken over at the other board, please quit giving this link.


Your kidding me! oh no! Wonder who it is?


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> Interesting, so it looks like Bagaric is his same ol' clueless self. Hard fouls, dumb thinking. Man!!! Who were the Bulls players that did the best? Or that were the most noticable.


Actually, the problem with your Bags comment was that sUS never said anything about Bags being "clueless" or doing anything that would constitute "dumb thinking".

As for hard fouls, I'm sure Mr. Bill is quite impressed by Bags' willingness to commit a hard foul, he seems to be the only one on the roster with the inclination to try and intimidate our opponents when they drive the lane. 

Think about what guys are/were known for giving hard fouls... Laimbeer, Rodman, KMart... most great teams need an enforcer on the roster, and Bags is looking more and more like he'll be our enforcer over the next 10 years.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*everyone is being watched*

Summer Leagues give people a look at not just players, also the next classes of refs, coaches, etc. Sounds like Pete is on the refs a lot, frantic on the sidelines... Teams reflect their coaches...

This report sounds like Portland was playing. Any of our outbursts warranted, it is summer league after all? Time to get better, work on the little things. Yeah these guys are competitive as can be and want to win and are young, but sounds like we lost focus, lost our cool.

Great work and thanks again SUS, I feel like I'm at the games


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> It's a summer league. The point is to make judgments on the players. It's a player's chance to show how good he is. Krause is there to see how his players do. He probably was disappointed with the way Bagaric played. Especially when you did as bad as Bagaric did last year. He is still doing the same ol' things.... hard fouls, ignorant moves. You have got to question his fundamental knowledge. I guess you can't criticize play on this board.


You didn't do anything wrong other than possibly jumping to a conclusion rather quickly. Take it for what you will the response you get, but feel free to criticize their play based on what you have heard. Take into account though that others are going to make their observations based on the same information and may question your conclusions.

I think everyone is putting a little too much emotion into these games either way. Those that supposedly don't care are quick enough to throw down with someone willing to present a strong opinion.

Somewhat OT: Truebluefan pls clear your PM mailbox.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> It's a summer league. The point is to make judgments on the players. It's a player's chance to show how good he is. Krause is there to see how his players do. He probably was disappointed with the way Bagaric played. Especially when you did as bad as Bagaric did last year. *He is still doing the same ol' things.... hard fouls, ignorant moves*. You have got to question his fundamental knowledge. I guess you can't criticize play on this board.


Again, giving a hard foul is a GOOD thing- if you listened to what Mr. Bill said last season, he was constantly harping on our big guys for NOT taking a hard foul here and there.

As for ignorant moves... sUS said NOTHING about Bags doing anything ignorant. He got a "T" for hanging on the rim, but please... NBA officials could call that at least 10 times a game if they wanted to, but they usually let it slide. And when they do call it, it's on a guy like Bags who has yet to earn any respect in the league.

You're more than welcome to criticize play on this board, just make them legitimate complaints.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SUS. Thanks for the reports on both games. Really appreciated

We had a big lead. We need to learn how to keep them when we get them. Summer league games mean nothing in terms of what the team will be. Different coach, trying different things. Players working on new positions. (curry at pf! interesting) Blow out win means nothing. Nine point loss means nothing. Dont read too much into either game. look for condtioning, how players play together. Defense. things like that. 

SUS. Keep up the good work. Look forward to next report


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> It's a summer league. The point is to make judgments on the players. It's a player's chance to show how good he is. Krause is there to see how his players do. He probably was disappointed with the way Bagaric played. Especially when you did as bad as Bagaric did last year. He is still doing the same ol' things.... hard fouls, ignorant moves. You have got to question his fundamental knowledge. I guess you can't criticize play on this board.


Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong. wrong, wrong, wrong


----------



## HoosyerDaddy55 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> 
> 
> Actually, the problem with your Bags comment was that sUS never said anything about Bags being "clueless" or doing anything that would constitute "dumb thinking".
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> It's a summer league. The point is to make judgments on the players. It's a player's chance to show how good he is. Krause is there to see how his players do. He probably was disappointed with the way Bagaric played. Especially when you did as bad as Bagaric did last year. He is still doing the same ol' things.... hard fouls, ignorant moves. You have got to question his fundamental knowledge. I guess you can't criticize play on this board.


You can criticize play. You can criticize players. But as you can see, be prepared to answer why you believe such things! And please dont generalize things about this board


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

thanks I thought the 6th foul/7th/8th foul etc was something like that.

and thanks for responding and posting settinUpShop. Great job once again. We all appreciate it.

Did Curry/Chandler get blocked and did they block any shots? We're the suns actively attacking them or was it JUST that TC/EC were too aggressive resulting in fouls? I'm just wondering whether they were using the attack our kids to get to our bench approach that many teams seemed to employ late last year.


----------



## notbeat (Jul 13, 2002)

Shop, thanks for taking the time to post your observations. Damn cool of you. Keep it up if at all possible...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoosyerDaddy55 *
> 
> 
> Alright I'll just keep it at that. I'm sorry to anyone I offended with my comments. Yet the, "This is why spamming other boards for new members is not a good idea." really did irritate me. If you call Yahoo spamming, then hey, someone must of spammed on yahoo.


Settle down. Prove him wrong with your future posts.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

settinUpShop: I don't know how you do it but you have given us the most detailed reports I've ever read. Thank you very much.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: everyone is being watched*



> Originally posted by *Cyanobacteria *
> Summer Leagues give people a look at not just players, also the next classes of refs, coaches, etc. Sounds like Pete is on the refs a lot, frantic on the sidelines... Teams reflect their coaches...
> 
> This report sounds like Portland was playing. Any of our outbursts warranted, it is summer league after all? Time to get better, work on the little things. Yeah these guys are competitive as can be and want to win and are young, but sounds like we lost focus, lost our cool.
> ...


Cool! That was the idea with my play-by-play description. I really wish Meyer's wasn't coaching our team. When I heard that he had 0 experience coaching (being a former scout) I was worried, but willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. But it's pretty clear he's out of his element. He needs to coach his kids in practice and let them figure things out on the court, so that they can focus on the game.

The Suns team was a good one as far as summer league rosters go. NOt sure what your comment on Portland is in reference to.

The best player on the floor today...

Hard to say. If I were to forget the second half, I'd say JWill and JC share the honor. Otherwise it was Hassell, who put up a good defensive front on Joe Johnson, and showed lots of hustle. He also had a number of turnovers in his attempt to initiate the break which was frustrating.

Back on the subject of JWill. I remember BCH saying that JWill plays at one speed, light speed, and once he learns to switch it up, he'll become an even better player. I think that's a valid arguement, although on one particular play he brought the ball down on a slow developing break where there were two biggies in the paint trying to find someone to cover. He saw their confusion and drove right in on them, and layed the ball up off the glass nicely, in the process he switch speeds gracefully to get one in the air, before he made his move. He's really good at picking up things like that, from what I could see. He also found seams in the defense which he punched his way through with his deft handle. His ability to get to any point on the court is going to be one of his finest assets.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

well excuse me for posting  (by the way I'm not 12).


Its really good that Jwill and Jcraw seem to be able to coexist. I don't see the height problem with those two starting. Take the Bucks for example. Cassel is pretty short, Ray Allen is 6 foot 5 (so is Jcraw right) and big dog is no defensive moster. They did pretty good 2 years ago, and our big men are gonna be a lot better than theirs were. Just put the best players out there, whether is Crawford, Hassel, or Jwill, and don't worry so much about a few inches.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*my Portland reference*

I thought our team sounded like Portland. How many Ts? Pete, Bags, Curry, Chandler? This bothers me more than anyone's play. Minutes are sometimes spotty or slim and play gets sloppy so it's hard for some guys to display the total package, so I've got no problem with guys showing signs of greatness in so-so games (especially young guys). However, losing one's cool when you're supposed to be concentrating on running the offense, working on your game, etc. does concern me, even in a not-so-meaningful game.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: my Portland reference*



> Originally posted by *Cyanobacteria *
> I thought our team sounded like Portland. How many Ts? Pete, Bags, Curry, Chandler? This bothers me more than anyone's play. Minutes are sometimes spotty or slim and play gets sloppy so it's hard for some guys to display the total package, so I've got no problem with guys showing signs of greatness in so-so games (especially young guys). However, losing one's cool when you're supposed to be concentrating on running the offense, working on your game, etc. does concern me, even in a not-so-meaningful game.


That's true. I really don't understand the fouls called today. It was the exact same crew as on Friday. I suppose the only difference is that we were actually playing against real NBA players today, and Curry and Chandler were both being aggressive down low as they should be. I don't like seeing players talk to the refs. Especially if they're going to simply show their disgust. Chandler after picking up three quick fouls trotted off the court while running his jaw at one of the refs and then slapped him on his butt as he went by. That's alright if you have some type of repore with the refs, but this wasn't the case. It made me cring. All-in-all, it's tough to judge Curry and Chandler's play as both played limited minutes (esp chandler). Baxter filled in nicely, and although he got burned badly by Amare for that reverse dunk, he got his hand on a lot of loose balls and made several put-backs. In the first half JWill and Baxter also worked the ball between one another as if they'd been playing together for quite some time. Must be that SEC connection.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Very, very interesting. The results so far are much different from last year. We win our first game by 20 and find ourselves positioned to blow out our second opponent. The fact that we lost the game tonight can't change the fact that that this is a very talented group of young men.

Emphasis should be placed on the word "young." Puting teams away when you're up big is one of the hardest things for a team to learn. Watching the Clips on many occasions through NBA League Pass last season I noticed that they often had difficulty closing teams out after taking big leads. Nothing more than youthful inexperience. Get used to these types of Jekyll/Hyde performances this coming season, boys. It's all part of the maturation process.

Lets also keep this in mind as we watch them play the rest of this week. Because we don't have a single legitimate SF candidate on the roster, we're competing with three guards on the floor at all times. That puts alot of pressure on our other front court players to rebound and defend.

Sadly it sounds like Bags has done nothing to disuade Krause from looking for a veteran to back up EC. Young players are going to get whistled for a lot of fouls. If Eddy is having a rough night The Bulls need someone who's capable of picking up the slack and making an impact on either offense or defense. Bags has an opportunity to lock down that backup position, but from what I've read, he's blowing it.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

trueblue, tried responding to your pm, your mailbox is full, but the gist of my reply is okay.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> trueblue, tried responding to your pm, your mailbox is full, but the gist of my reply is okay.


Cool


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the play by play updates SUS!
It seems like the Bulls controlled the game until they got frustrated w/ all the fouls called against them. Typical rookie/sophomore mistake, letting the Refs get to your head! I am not concerned by the lost, I am upset that Bags is still not a decent back-up whenever Curry gets into foul trouble! We need a back-up C BADLY!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

there is no fouling out in summer league, thats why im annoyed by the fact that they guys were getting yanked out left and right, watching the blazer game, blazer players were getting called for fouls every other second, and the coach let them play


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I guess Meyers is tring to make these games as close to real game situations by yanking out the players w/ fouls. Either that or he needs to talk to them about what they did wrong right away so he won't forget to address the issue. He is a new coach. I think it'll be alright. JWill will have to adjust to fouls being called against him in this league even when he did nothing. That is the biggest difference between college BBall and the NBA. The NBA has superstar favoratism or veteran favoratism. Not saying this is what happened in the game tonight (since they were not playing againts superstars.)


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

A good article on the game from the trib:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020721bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> ...17 seconds ... That's how long it took after tipoff for Williams, leading a fast break, to thread a no-look bounce pass through traffic and into Eddy Curry's hands for a layup Sunday at Salt Lake Community College.
> 
> There were other such highlights in a dominant first half for Williams and the Bulls, including a fast-break layup for his first basket with just under four minutes gone and a long bounce pass that drew a look of admiration from Brian Skinner, who was sitting in the stands with Bill Cartwright on a free-agent visit.
> 
> ...


...

NO kidding JWill! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the triangle is predicated on sending the ball into the high post and then cutting around the ball right? It seemed to me the problem the Bulls were having with the triangle was making that first entry pass into the post. This is a fundamental area the Bulls need to work on.

A funny observation. On the second possession of the second half a play came in to JC while Curry was shooting a foul shot. JC made a clenched fist jesture to Hassell and someone else. You could see everyone's face sort of tighten up, and you knew something was up so I pulled up to the edge of my seat thinking that Hassell was going to fly in through the lane ala MJ and flush home a missed free-throw or something, and yet nothing happened. They ran down the court played one defensive series and then when they came back I saw Hassell standing in the right hand corner while JC dribbled on the top right side of the key. And that, you could say, is the exact point where we lost the game, even though at that point we were still up by 15 points. Enter stage right: The Triangle. :heart:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

great observaion man! and thanks for the report

so you knew when we started running the triangle.... good eyes man


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

check the box.

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game7.jpg


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> check the box.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game7.jpg


Thanks BCH. Obviously they just got that up because I checked it about 5 minutes ago and it wasn't there.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

It wasn't posted. I just tried the pattern the links have been using.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, I can't really see it, but is that 2 points for Tyson? He didn't get many minutes, but that is a little disappointing to see.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Is that better, KC? (I couldn't read the damn thing, either.)

And thanks, BCH, for figuring out the pattern, or I'd still be refreshing the results page at Jazz.com.


----------



## CHawk (May 31, 2002)

Also interesting was that Brian Skinner was sitting with BC in the stands. He may be a guy Krause could be looking at that could possibly play both the 4 and the 5.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I have to delete that stat sheet because it is a copyright violation... Get another good look at it or save it to your notepad really quick.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

tyson only 18 minutes????? c'mon now! 

eddy needs to seriously pull down the boards!

jamal did good though...

hassel had a nice overall game

dali was good

lonny as well....

jay was ok for his first game


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

All I did was click the IMG button above, and I pasted the URL of the box score in there (if you look at the URL, it's a .jpg).

So if anyone wants to see it, just do what I did and hit "preview post", and don't post it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok, Thanks....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Several Things...*

First off...I didn't expect my 'so we have two shooting guards' comments to create a seven post stir...

The fact is---neither are traditional PG's. Both are closer to combo guards than they are 'pure' PG's. Not a bad thing, not a good thing. Just a thing I noticed.

Second---let them get mad and get techs in the summer league. Who cares? Tonight they went to dinner and talked about how to win despite the refs, and in my book thats a winning combination.

Three---Williams can get it done on a step up level from the college ranks. This is a good thing. With he and Tyson we have two visible, energetic leaders. With their leadership and Hassells inspired defensive play---the Dogs will be back.

Four---this team is going to make us cringe a lot in the first half of the season. Still a lot of learning to do. Second half should be fun.

Five---Lonny Baxter


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> First off...I didn't expect my 'so we have two shooting guards' comments to create a seven post stir...
> 
> The fact is---neither are traditional PG's. Both are closer to combo guards than they are 'pure' PG's. *Not a bad thing, not a good thing.* Just a thing I noticed.


That's where you're wrong IMO- I see it as definitely being a *good* thing.

Like I said before, the greatest team over a 2-year period in NBA history played with 2 shooting guards, so it seems like a good blueprint to follow if you look at it in simple terms.

We've got 2 guys who are both very comfortable running the break and finding the open man, and we've got 2 guys who are very comfortable shooting the rock all the way out to 3-point land. 

It JC and JayWill can play D, they could be the "real" Backcourt 2K (since Kidd and Penny didn't work out so well).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> 
> 
> That's where you're wrong IMO- I see it as definitely being a *good* thing.
> ...


You keep talking about that annoying 'greatest' team. We won't mention that one of those guards was Anna Kournakova and the other was Roseanne. 

Considering that neither is considered potentially equal that one---we're dealling with a whole different beast and we'll have to wait to see if it's good or bad.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*KC...*

That box score is nothing more than a jpg...a picture.

If posting pictures represents a copyright violation---you've got big, huge problems.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, it has a copyright at the bottom of it. According to the rules we can't post copyrighted material....


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> 
> 
> You keep talking about that annoying 'greatest' team. We won't mention that one of those guards was Anna Kournakova and the other was Roseanne.
> ...


:laugh: 

Actually, I'd say that one of those guards was Anna and the other was a 50 (or 60)-something Liz Taylor... formerly hot, but well past her prime.  

And of course, neither Jay or JC is Anna, although Krause did say that JC was his new MJ... my point remains the same. Both of these guys can run the break, and both of them can shoot the rock... I don't see how that can NOT be a good thing.

But you're right, we'll have to wait and see how it turns out. I didn't want Jay because I love a big back-court, but if JC can even be Regina Miller, I think we'll be fine (as long as Jay can be 80% of Isiah, that is).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Well, it has a copyright at the bottom of it. According to the rules we can't post copyrighted material....


What I'm saying is that every website owns the copyright to it's published pictures too. They just don't ruin the pic by superimposing it.

Just as they don't mind us pulling a pic (it's considered rude to link to anothers phot without their permission anyway) they won't mind us pulling this one. Or---if they mind, you shouldn't let us post photos either.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that every website owns the copyright to it's published pictures too. They just don't ruin the pic by superimposing it.
> ...


Talk to Ron..... I don't know what to tell you. We can't post copyrighted material and since it had one at the bottom, there is not much I can do. It's not a big deal. We have the link to it available.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


The front court was suspect---but you'd think Nash and Finely, Francis and Cuttino, Cassell and Allen would be all-world baccourts too.

It's just good not to get too excited too early.



> I love a big back-court,


J-Lo fan, huh?


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Well, it has a copyright at the bottom of it. According to the rules we can't post copyrighted material....


I see your point, KC, but I'm with GB on this one.

Most copyrighted material is original content, like a newspaper article- I can see where that shouldn't be cut-and-pasted. An original article appears on a newspaper or magazine's web-site, with paid advertising around the article.

A box score of a game is not "original" material- every paper in the country runs the same box score of every game. A box score isn't an intellectual property, it's a statement of statistics, just like the final score. The score of a game is technically a stat, since points scored is a stat, and I'm sure that posting a score isn't a violation. And I looked a proexposure.com's summer league box scores, and they aren't copyrighted.

Look at it this way- that box score said "copyright" at the bottom- but I could type the exact same stats out myself and post them and it wouldn't be a violation... you can't do that with an article, something that is original, intellectual property.

But you probably did the right thing, KC- why take a chance? I told everyone how to view the box score without it actually being posted- what more does anyone need?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Talk to Ron..... I don't know what to tell you. We can't post copyrighted material and since it had one at the bottom, there is not much I can do. It's not a big deal. We have the link to it available.


Cool...but that means pics too, right?



> The basketball-related content and materials contained within the Site (including, but not limited to, video, audio, photos, text, images, statistics, updated scores, logos and other intellectual property related to the NBA and its member teams) ("Basketball Content") are either owned by or licensed to NBAMV. No Basketball Content from the Site may be reproduced, republished, uploaded, posted, transmitted, reproduced, distributed, copied, publicly displayed or otherwise used except as provided in these Terms of Use without the written permission of NBAMV.
> 
> The Operator maintains this Site for your personal entertainment, information, education, and communication. Please feel free to browse the Site. You may download material displayed on the Site to any single computer only for your personal, noncommercial use, provided you also maintain all copyright and other proprietary notices contained on the materials. You may not, however, distribute, reproduce, republish, display, modify, transmit, reuse, repost, or use any materials of the Site for public or commercial purposes on any other Web site or otherwise without the written permission of the Operator.


http://www.nba.com/news/termsofuse.html


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I guess so....


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> 
> 
> J-Lo fan, huh?


 who isnt? lol j-lo... mmmmmmmm....


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Several Things...*



> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> 
> 
> The front court was suspect---but you'd think Nash and Finely, Francis and Cuttino, Cassell and Allen would be all-world baccourts too.
> ...


1- All of those back-courts are good, no doubt... but Dallas, Houston, and Milwaukee have no inside game to speak of... if Tyson and Eddy turn out to be no better than LaFrentz, Cato, Kenny Thomas, Pryzbilla, Ervin Johnson, etc... then we're in big trouble.

2- Nah, I don't think J-Lo is all that pretty.

Janet Jackson, on the other hand...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I guess so....


**NO! There is no copyrighted material permitted*


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gettinbranded *
> 
> 
> **NO! There is no copyrighted material permitted*


:laugh:


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, now I guess all the avatars have to go... that is, unless you actually took the picture yourself.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

***Copyright laws do not allow us to post full articles here.***  

*Please post the link, your comments and quotes only from the article. Thanks...truebluefan*

I also deleted the KC Johnson article please repost the link.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

STAT that sticks out in in box score:


Free Throw disparity

Phoenix- 38 Attempts
Chicago- 11 Attmpts

Phoenix 30 out of 38
Chicago 7 out of 11

Most of Jacobson's points came from the line
Many of Stoudamire's poitns came from the line

With such a large attempt difference, to me there
is no question why Chandler got so upset with
the officiating.

Looks like shooting calls were only being made 
on one end of the floor.

So the question for SettinUp Shop is were EC and
TC getting hacked, and nothing being called?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The follwing post is full of it(sarcasm, etc.) so consider the source.

1.settinUpShop: Duke & Maryland are in the ACC not the SEC.

2.BullsNews: Great(puke-at least in my case) minds think alike. 
Go Big Blue!
Go big backcourts! 
J-Lo: :no: Janet Jackson: :yes:  :heart: 

3."Jay": 5/14, 1/2 3PT, 0 FT's, 2 DR, 2 Stl, .5 A/TO(2 AST-4 TO)

A stellar performance especially considering he was(?) matched up against the great Milt Palacio. 

Milt Palacio

Looks like "Jay"(& JC?) really put the clamps on this offensive juggernaut and limited him to a paltry 20 points.

4.Since "Jay" said the triangle was no problem(or something to that effect) then clearly the problem was with those mentally slow "vets".

5.Since "Jay" has vocalized that losing isn't in his vocabulary, clearly HE didn't lose.
========================
The no sarcasm part:

I'm glad to hear "Jay" is quick enough to cause problems and sees openings in the defense and exploits them.

I'm also pleasantly surprised to see only 2: 3 PT shots from "Jay". I think over half of his shots last year were 3's.

Go Bulls!


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think players foul out. Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje from Portland racked up 10 fouls. Just thought I'd share that. BTW when is Mason supposed to play?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

thanks for that report settin' up shot, I really liked the play by play, and let me get this straight.. the Bulls only scored 10 points in the 3rd qtr???? They scored 50 in the first half and 10 points in the 3rd qtr... thats not good, but then again this is summer league


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

thanks for the correction Sicky, how embarrassing...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> The follwing post is full of it(sarcasm, etc.) so consider the source.
> 
> 1.settinUpShop: Duke & Maryland are in the ACC not the SEC.
> ...


I think this has to do with the fact that he's thinking through a point guards game now, rather than the SG mentality he had last year at Duke. I think Jay will improve his numbers consistantly through-out this regular season. This RMR is a dry run for him. He's hardly had any time to play with these guys. It's interesting that during this game he connected with Baxter on well executed give and go's on more than one occasion. You could see two ballers who understand the fundaments. When he runs the play with Chandler, the chemistry is not there, in part because Chandler is kinda clueless when it comes to running pick-and-rolls. The pick-and-roll also gets run alot more with Jay than with JC. Perhaps this is what we should expect. JC likes to take his man off the dribble, and he does it well. His J seems to have a bit of a hitch in it, but he still manages to make it work for him. As odd as this may sound, I think he could potentially become an even better shooter, question is, can he take the physical abuse that will come when other teams begin putting better defenders on him?

Note on Jay's J: it's true that he can stop on a dime, and he does so when pulling up for 3's, but he always seems to be jumping at a bit sideways when he shoots, rather than rising stright up. It's a bit weird and I think it's something he should look at. Mike Bibby, who's a fine shooter and ultimately JWIll should have a comprable game to him, jumps from a wide stance, and he gives himself a good base, where as the momentum Jay carries into his quick pops often carry him sideways... if you get my drift...  (just an observation)


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Does "Jay" keep his guide hand on the ball until release? I thought I heard on the Boers-Bernstein radio show a couple of weeks ago that he had a 1 hand shot but sometimes the radio I hear is an imaginary one so I'm not sure.  

In any event I have no worry about "Jay"'s ability to score. He seems to be shooting well overall.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*thanks sUS!!!!!!!!!!*

Alot to think about, alot to study. Also a very early session. One can take away a ton of impressions from this single game. One thing I really enjoy so far, Lonny Baxter.:yes: Time will tell my friends.


----------

